# GRAMMOSTOLA AUREOSTRIATA growth rate



## rex_arachne (Oct 12, 2006)

i have a 1 cm. G. aureostriata sling and it's been with me for a month now and hasn't molted yet in my care. this is my first time to have a chaco golden knee. it's been feeding well/normally (twice a week feeding of pinheads). what i want to hear from those who have this T: are they fast growers? how often do they molt during early "slinghood"? TIA.


----------



## Snipes (Oct 12, 2006)

Even though Grammastolas are a slow grower genus (roseas are EXCRUCIATINGLY slow), i have found that G. aureostriatas grow at a lot faster speed. But then again, i have two males. In 16 months, they have gone from less than .5" to 3.5".


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 12, 2006)

have a female here and she has gone from about 1.5" - 2.75" in 15 months but I'm expecting a monstrous molt anytime :wall:


----------



## Sunar (Oct 12, 2006)

My G. aureostriata has grown pretty quick I think. It's also one of my favorite T's. Very docile, looks nice and is a piggy eater. 

~Fred


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine Started out as a 1/2" sling June 1st 2005
By december it was over two inches.. after 4 molts 
Now it's almost 3 inches ofter just one more molt.

fast growers?? not really but a spider can get up to 7-8 inches .. worth the wait


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 12, 2006)

Genus Grammostola are the in the group "the most slow growers ever" sit and wait if you have a female but this genus is also very calm and docile and shall live maaaany years.

good luck!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 12, 2006)

To echo what others have said, it's not terribly slow (what you would expect from say, G. rosea) but it's not fast either.  I have a friend who got a approx. 1/2" sling in summer of 2005.  It's now about 3" and sexed a female.  So that will give you an idea.  As slings they probably molt every 2-3 months just generally speaking.


----------



## GailC (Oct 12, 2006)

I got mine as a 1" sling in Jan this year, now its 3+ inches. I do belive its a male though, hopefully I'll know next molt.


----------



## jojobear (Oct 12, 2006)

Got mine in November 2005 and it was a 1" sling and it has molted about every 6 weeks and is about 3.5" as of right now and due for another molt in another 2 weeks or so. I did tend to overfeed when I first got it. So the growth was probably a little faster in the begining. But like clockwork it molts every 6 weeks.


----------



## Mister Internet (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a G. pulchra I got a little over 3 years ago now, and he was maybe 1.5" when I got him, and he's just now barely 3.5".  Grammostolas are NOT for the impatient.

Although it sounds like the chacos are faster...


----------



## Thoth (Oct 12, 2006)

Chacos are the speed demon of the genus. I got both a rosie and a chaco sling at 1/2" 10 months agos the chaco is at about 1-1 1/4" inches. The rosie is still 1/2" maybe 5/8". Maybe my grandchildren will enjoy the rosie once it reaches adulthood.


----------



## jwasted (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine have grown at a average speed. Faster than my rossie's but nothing like my Genic's.


----------



## billopelma (Oct 13, 2006)

Got my male in june '05, was about 1/2".  Second only to my P. fortis in growth rate. He has molted seven times, consistently every 6-8 weeks, but has gone 5 months this time and looks about due. Previous to this current cycle he would typically still be eating up till two days before the molt, has gone a couple months this time though. The DLS of the last exuvium was about 5.5", he looks to be pushing 6" presently. A real sweetheart but don't have you're fingers between him and food...
 My most inconsistent is a female G. pulchra that I got at about 1". Went 5 months without eating before she molted, then molted twice in 10 weeks.
Now it's been 6 months, three since she's eaten, no sign of impending molt. 

Bill


----------



## jamesc (Oct 13, 2006)

G. aureostriata grow a little faster than G. rosea but you have to take into consideration their size differences. They do grow a little bit faster but it isn't that much if you consider percentage in respect to their full grown adult size. aureostriata are much larger than rosea when they are fully grown so they will grow more in actual measurement to rosea. I think both are awesome though, everyone should get at least one of each and chart the differences for yourself


----------



## JOYride (Oct 13, 2006)

My aureostriata grows much faster than rosea. When I bought her she was much much smaller than rosea and now, after a year, she is pretty larger. I also never had any problems with her refusing food, actually she eats everything I give her at any time.


----------



## jbrd (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought five G.aureo slings approximately a 1/2 inch in size on 5/05 and have had them for just over eighteen months.
 Today we now have two females, two males and one is unknown due to being a molt wrecker.
They are now approximately 3-1/2 to 3-3/4 of an inch. These are my first G.aureos that we have ever owned and compared to other T's we have owend they are slow growers to say the least but are way worth the wait for these gentle T's.


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 17, 2006)

great info guys... hope to hear more from other G. aureostriata owners.


----------



## Becky (Oct 17, 2006)

My G. aureo juve..i bought him (sexed him today!! so now confirmed! lol) as a 2" juve...in 2 moults...he's now about 3.5" This is definately one of my favourite T's in my whole collection. Definately gonna look for a female for some slings from him when hes mature  Have fun and enjoy your spider! they're a joyful species to own!


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 18, 2006)

*yay!*

my one and only G. aureostriata sling just molted today. it's now 15 mm. (from 1 cm.).


----------



## Becky (Oct 18, 2006)

congrats


----------



## cliff (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Snipes,
Very nice web page!
Cliff


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 18, 2006)

Becky said:


> congrats


thanks Becky.


----------



## Bob (Oct 1, 2007)

My 6 inch female has not molted in 15 months !!! She has been in premolt and has not eaten in months. Can't wait..............


----------



## Aschamne (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one that I bought on June 2nd and has only moulted once in my care.  Although that moult did increase its size considerably going from an 1 1/4" to 1 3/4".

Art


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a 4" female _G. aureostriata_ for a year now...and she has yet to moult in my care.


----------



## Corranthe (Oct 2, 2007)

My G. Aureo seems to have molted twice in my care.  I've only actually ever seen the molt once, but has suddenly become significantly bigger so I have to assume there was another molt when I wasn't paying attention and he either burried the molt or ate it.  I've had him since June of this year.  Got him at 3/4" and the first molt got him only up to about 1".  He is now at least 1 1/4".  Fast grower compaired to some of the others reports I'm seeing on this thread.  Must be male.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is has molted once since I got it... about a month ago.  Really did increase in size from about an inch to about an inch and 1/2.  Hope its female, but we'll have to wait and see.  It ate 2 crickets last night and it was quite the thing to see.


----------



## Nitibus (Oct 2, 2007)

I picked up a G areostriata in Feb of ths year here is the molting history :

Just picked up :Feb 14th : 1/2 inch
Feb 28th : 3/4 inch
March 17 : 1 inch
April 11 : 1.4 inches
May 18 : 2 inches
June 16th : 2.5 inches
July 30 : 3 inches ( confirmed female )
October 2 ( yesterday ) Looks like 4+ inches


I feed every 3 days, and keep my spider room at 80F. If you ask me she seems to be growing pretty fast !


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 1" sling didnt molt since last november
I had it for almost 11mo dont even look like its gona molt any soon


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 2, 2007)

Picked up mine in  late August, at about a .5" size. It molted this week, and I swear its the same size...


----------



## Corranthe (Oct 2, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Picked up mine in  late August, at about a .5" size. It molted this week, and I swear its the same size...


Hahaha!  Yeah, that is what it seemed like mine did the first molt as well.  But after a couple of days of stretching out in it's new skin it looked a little bit bigger.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Oct 3, 2007)

Kept halfway on a heatpad and getting fed roaches several times a week, mine is molting every 6 week. _She_ grows rather well I think. She's just over 2" now.


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Oct 5, 2007)

I've found than roseas have unremarkable growth rate. My aureostriata probably grew sluggishly until she hit 1", then her growth boomed over the next year and she grew probably 2". She continues to gain quite a bit of size between molts. I'll expect her to hit 4.5-5" by the end of this year, she'll be around 3 years old. 


Sami


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres some records of my _G.aureostriata_ slings that I've owned. I know I had more, but I think I misplaced them..:wall: 

Purchased: 1/12/2006 
Molt 1: 4/27/06 - 2" to 2.75"
Molt 2: 6/9/06 - 2.75" to 3.25"
Sold it: 8/17/06


Purchased: 9/26/2006
Molt 1: 4/2/07 - 1cm to 1.75cm
Molt 2: 5/23/07 - 1.75cm to 2.5cm
Molt 3: 6/28/07 - 2.5cm to 3.2cm
Molt 4: 9/2/07 - 3.2cm to 4cm

I'll update this next time it molts


----------

